
Does Eating Lunch Cause Hunger? - tokenadult
http://andrewgelman.com/2016/07/08/29495/
======
thaumasiotes
Where'd you get the title? The point of the joke is that the study documents
that people who are _leaving_ a cafeteria are less hungry than people who are
_entering_. (Just look at the actual title: "Participants reported being
hungrier when they walked into the café [] than when they walked out []".)
There's not even a reference to hunger being caused by eating.

------
pearyman
so stay hungry

